# Favorite resume format / design / layout? Help!



## Beautynut

What is your favorite -or- preferred resume format / design / layout?

*What resume style to you typically use?*

I found a few for an example:










http://www.powerful-sample-resume-formats.com/images/retail-sample.gif

http://www.eduers.com/images/resume-sample.gif

Someone, Anyone, PLEASE give me some resume tips!

I want an elegant, professional, yet neat resume design/format.

Thank you very much!
:woof:


----------



## American_Pit13

I use one that is very similar to the one above. But it has a bit more info on the business I worked at. Such as phone #.


----------



## Beautynut

american_pit,
You are SO helpful!
Thank you for your reply!


----------

